# Do shrimp equal Kuhli Loach food?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I've read quite a few posts from various boards asking mainly about Ghost/Amano shrimp. Haven't seen any posts about people even trying to keep Kuhli Loaches with RCS or Tigers. 

Looking at the three Kuhli's in my tank I'd be surprised if they could eat one. Rather small mouths. I'd be more worried about the Cherry Barbs (about 1") than the Kuhli's. Anyone ever try this combination of Kuhli's and RCS/Tiger shrimp?

I'm picking up some Ghost Shrimp tomorrow and see how much luck goes. Was going to get some RCS next week but at $2 a shrimp, losing all of them would really hurt the old wallet.

P.S.: The tank is full of moss and plants. Will be making a couple small caves for the Kuhli's this weekend.


----------



## Mr G (May 3, 2006)

I've recently been talking to somebody on another forum who has just added some Rosy Barbs to his tank .... within 48 hours he'd lost all but 1 of his Amano shrimp.

I'd say the Kuhli's would be OK, but the barbs will probably make short work of your shrimp !


----------



## baysideben (Jan 13, 2006)

i have 5 cherries with my amanos, for about 4 months now, no shrimp losses. the shrimps are bigger than the barbs..


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree that the barbs will more likely be a problem. They can be some mean little fish.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

If you do not care about your shrimp reproducing and only add adult sized shrimp, the kuhlis might be ok. But they will certainly eat all of the baby shrimp.

My general rule is this:

If you have fish that eat stuff as big as the tineist crumb of flake food that you can see with your eyes, you have fish that can and will eat baby shrimp.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

baysideben said:


> i have 5 cherries with my amanos, for about 4 months now, no shrimp losses. the shrimps are bigger than the barbs..


My barbs are still rather small. Don't think I'd worry about them with the larger shrimp but the small ones could be a problem. Basically kept them in this tank hoping they would breed. Hasn't happened yet so they'll probably be removed.



YuccaPatrol said:


> If you do not care about your shrimp reproducing and only add adult sized shrimp, the kuhlis might be ok. But they will certainly eat all of the baby shrimp.


Even if I have a ton of cover for the baby shrimp? Or is it one of those roll the dice types of chances I'd take?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Some of the babies will survive if there are good hiding places, though the Kuhlis can get into some tight spaces.


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

Perhaps I'm just lucky, but I've got 5+ varying sized loaches (kubotai, striata, ...) and recently (I'm guessing related to stopping of CSM+B), my Cherry Red have really started multiplying and thriving. I've had several of the loaches for 1+ years, so they certainly have mouths far bigger than any Kuhli would get, IMO.


----------

